# [Solved] No CDROM Drive detected

## MaximeG

Hi,

I can't see my hard drive in /dev/* ?

Don't really understand why though. Anybody as an idea ?

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## richard.scott

How are you booting your system?

If its not from a LiveCD you'll need to check you have the correct chipsets compiled into your kernel.

If its from a LiveCD then go download the latest autobuild and try that.

HTH

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Nah, it's from an actual install.

It worked great at installation from a LiveCD, and as far as I'm concerned everything works for the moment.

But, the problem is that now I can't even see the cd in my /dev/* list of devices. (No hd*, sr*, cdrom* links ... )

I guess it's indeed something I missed in kernel. But can't really figure out what :s

Thanks && Regards,

Maxime

----------

## krinn

SCSI

BLK_DEV_SD

BLK_DEV_SR

BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR

----------

## MaximeG

Sorry ? What do you mean ?

Maxime

----------

## cruzki123

Under de scsi section activate these options  :Wink: 

----------

## MaximeG

Ok thanks  :Smile: 

I'll give it a try.

Maxime

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

They are already activated :/

Anyone else for an idea ?

Thanks !

Maxime

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Fixed now, don't really know what did it. Just emerged the new kernel (2.6.30) and re-configured/compiled it.

Thanks anyway,

Maxime

----------

